# Fressen Goldfische Wasserpflanzen?



## Janekmaurer (4. Aug. 2020)

Ich will in meinen Teich die ganz normalen Goldfische reinmachen und weiß nicht ob sie die Wasserpflanzen fressen.
Ich will __ Wasserpest reinmachen.
Schreibt gerne euer wissen rein


----------



## Cycleman007 (4. Aug. 2020)

Gute Frage.  Ich habe darüber schon so viel gelesen,  aber dennoch kein klares Bild bekommen. 
Mein Eindruck: die meisten Fische fressen Pflanzen und am Liebsten die frischen Triebe Uhr Wurzeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## flower 1711 (4. Aug. 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe Goldfische im Teich und auch __ Wasserpest. Falls sie daran knabbern sollten ist es auf jeden Fall nicht soviel dass sie das Wachstum der Wasserpest einbremsen. Hängt vieleicht auch davon ab wieviel du fütterst.
Auf jeden Fall sind sie aber den ganzen Tag entweder am abhängen, an irgendwas zum fressen suchen oder neue Goldfische machen. Weitere Beschäftigungen hab ich noch nicht festgestellt.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Janekmaurer (4. Aug. 2020)

flower 1711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe Goldfische im Teich und auch __ Wasserpest. Falls sie daran knabbern sollten ist es auf jeden Fall nicht soviel dass sie das Wachstum der Wasserpest einbremsen. Hängt vieleicht auch davon ab wieviel du fütterst.
> Auf jeden Fall sind sie aber den ganzen Tag entweder am abhängen, an irgendwas zum fressen suchen oder neue Goldfische machen. Weitere Beschäftigungen hab ich noch nicht festgestellt.
> 
> Gruß Reiner



Wie groß ist denn dein Teich?
Hast du nur Goldfische drinne?
Weißt du welche Art wasserpest du hast? 
Es gibt ja verschiedene zb. Canadensis wasserpest.


----------



## flower 1711 (5. Aug. 2020)

hallo,

mein Teich ist eigentlich zu klein für Goldfische. Wenn ich die Informationen früher gehabt hätte, hätte ich 2012 nicht 5 Goldfische / Shubunkins eingesetzt.  Bis letztes Jahr sind daraus ca 25 geworden, mit Generationen aus jedem Jahr.
Von der Ursprungsbesatzung sind letztes Jahr 1 oder 2 vom __ Reiher geholt worden und die anderen aus unbekannten Gründen gestorben. Derzeit sind noch 12-15 aus den Folgegenerationen vorhanden.
Der Teich ist etwa oval 3,5m x 2,5m x 0,9m wenn ganz voll. Das ergibt geschätzt 4000l.
viele Pflanzen: __ Wasserpest genauen Typ weis ich nicht, sind von Naturagart, __ Hornblatt, __ Krebsschere,__ Thalia, Seerose uvm.

Reiner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2020)

Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Ich will in meinen Teich die ganz normalen Goldfische reinmachen und weiß nicht ob sie die Wasserpflanzen fressen.
> Ich will __ Wasserpest reinmachen.



Hi,

das mit den "normalen" Goldfischen solltest Du Dir den Fischen zuliebe schwer überlegen. Der Teich ist dafür zu klein (ein Goldfischteich sollte schon Mindestens seine 4m x 3m  x 1m ( die Tiefe auf min. 2-3m2 Fläche) haben was einem Wasservolumen von min. 8000-9000l entspricht.

bei deiner Teichgröße passen eigentlich nur __ Kleinfische die kaum die 10cm überschreiten ("bunt" wären da z.B. der Gelbling von dem __ Fettkopfkärpfling (Pimephales promelas) der als __ Goldelritze im Handel zu finden ist - ist im Verhalten/Brutpflege das amerikanische Gegenstück zum heimischen __ Moderlieschen das auch geht oder je nach Teicheinrichtung auch Regenbogenelritzen)

Goldfische fressen durchaus auch "weiche" Wasserpflanzen. wie Wasserpest, Laichkräuter, Algen, __ Wasserlinsen wenn sie Hunger haben und dann nicht ausreichend  besseres an carnivore Kost im Teich finden

MfG Frank


----------

